# Question about sock knitting



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class. 
I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs. 
What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer? 
1. Magic loop
2. Straight circulars
3. Straights then seaming


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are taking a knitting class to learn to knit socks, I strongly advise that you learn to do either DPNs or a 10" circular. After all, you are learning a new technique in this class--why not bite the bullet and learn? I think these two methods, knitting cuff down, are the easiest; then you can get into magic loop, toe up, or something else. I don't think you will be happy wearing socks that have been knit on straight needles that have to be seamed.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I like magic loop but my first pair was done on two circulars which worked well also. I have also used sockit2me's pattern using a 12" circular which worked great :thumbup: Hope I haven't confused you with more choices :lol:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

NanaFran said:


> If you are taking a knitting class to learn to knit socks, I strongly advise that you learn to do either DPNs or a 10" circular. After all, you are learning a new technique in this class--why not bite the bullet and learn? I think these two methods, knitting cuff down, are the easiest; then you can get into magic loop, toe up, or something else. I don't think you will be happy wearing socks that have been knit on straight needles that have to be seamed.


Thank you!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> I like magic loop but my first pair was done on two circulars which worked well also. I have also used sockit2me's pattern using a 12" circular which worked great :thumbup: Hope I haven't confused you with more choices :lol:


Ooh my! I hadn't heard of sockit2me. I'll look that up. Thanks bunches!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


Thank you.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have only knitted one pair of socks and used a 9 inch circular and double points. Going to try 2 circulars next.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

If I had to choose between these methods, I would choose two short circulars. The idea of having sole stitches on one needle and instep stitches on the other is easy to understand.

My preferred method is DPNs, but I put my instep stitches on a circular while I'm working the heel turn.

The majority of sock patterns are written assuming you will be using DPNs, as some are quite specific as to what you should do on what needle. This can be confusing if you are a new sock knitter.

I hope you find a method that works for you, because knitting socks is fun, IMHO!

Enjoy your day.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


What fun you will have! I am a Magic Loop user and my socks are done Two at a Time, toe up Magic Loop. One needle, two socks, done!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitwit42 said:


> I have only knitted one pair of socks and used a 9 inch circular and double points. Going to try 2 circulars next.


Great thanks!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

phunny bunny said:


> If I had to choose between these methods, I would choose two short circulars. The idea of having sole stitches on one needle and instep stitches on the other is easy to understand.
> My preferred method is DPNs, but I put my instep stitches on a circular while I'm working the heel turn.
> The majority of sock patterns are written assuming you will be using DPNs, as some are quite specific as to what you should do on what needle. This can be confusing if you are a new sock knitter.
> I hope you find a method that works for you, because knitting socks is fun, IMHO!
> Enjoy your day.


Terrific input. Thanks bunches!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> What fun you will have! I am a Magic Loop user and my socks are done Two at a Time, toe up Magic Loop. One needle, two socks, done!


Ooh that sounds good. I've been leaning towards magic loop. Thanks bunches!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I do magic loop for socks.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

LindaH said:


> I do magic loop for socks.


Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i've only used 12 inch circulars and dpns.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

I used 9" circulars and dpns with Sockittome's pattern for the first pair. Still doing socks that way. I want to learn Magic Loop next. I love my 9" HiyaHiya Sharp needles. It won't take long before you're addicted. My GD keeps me addicted because she keeps asking for more. Have fun doing it and enjoy your class.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I learnt on dpns but got curious and tried the other methods and I have to say that I don't have a preference but magic loop is brilliant for knitting on the move as you can't loose a needle.
I think you'd have to try them all and decide for yourself.
I also learnt cuff down first and learnt toe up at a later date and love it.
Sarah


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I use a 9" circular


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> What fun you will have! I am a Magic Loop user and my socks are done Two at a Time, toe up Magic Loop. One needle, two socks, done!


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


I thought I was the only one who wasn't crazy about magic loop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Why have you decided not to use dpn's? Just curious. I do socks on dpn's. I haven't tried any other method, because the dpn's work for me.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


12" circular in the round, then two circs for the decreases. Then you don't have to seam. Can do magic loop also....you may prefer that. Be me, myself, and I....we avoid seaming!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


What method will they be teaching/using in the class? You will be learning a new skill, so learning a new method at the same time will be quite a challenge!

I would recommend using a method you are most comfortable with to learn sock knitting.

If you have time before the class, try a few other methods to see if/how you like them..... Everyone has their favorites (sounds as if DPNS are not yours) based on experience using the various methods.

If you do not have adequate time to try/learn all the methods before the class, I would recommend using the needles/method that the instructor will be using and teaching the class with so you can focus on learning to knit a sock. After you have learned to knit a sock successfully and understand the components, you can try new methods.

I think (IMO) you may be setting yourself up for some major frustration attempting to learn how to knit socks AND at the same time learning to use new needles/methods AND trying to incorporate your method into the teacher's lessons.

It doesn't really HELP you to tell you what MY favorite method is... As you can see, everyone has their own method!

Just something to consider......


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

This question always elicits strong responses. Try all the methods to see what you prefer.
Personally: magic loop, two circulars, or nothing.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


Well, I read all the responses to your query and you surely got a variety of answers.
Now for mine.
I knit my socks flat, two at a time, top down, and seam when complete. My seams are very, very, flat when done and are as comfortable as can be. (I have sensitive feet so socks must be comfy to wear) No one can find my seams!

There is no perfect method that suits everyone so do what will work for you and enjoy.

   :thumbup:    :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Magic loop. There is a workshop here on forum. Link in my signature line to listing of available workshops.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been unable to find a sock class near me so I just bought my needles for Sock-it-2-me's pattern. I have never used DPNs before either but am willing to try. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

There is a book- Knit your Socks on Straight if you want to try knitting on straight. A lady in my knitting club does this- you can't even tell where they are seamed. I know mine would not turn out that way so I am trying Sock-It-2-me's pattern first.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> What method will they be teaching/using in the class? You will be learning a new skill, so learning a new method at the same time will be quite a challenge!
> 
> I would recommend using a method you are most comfortable with to learn sock knitting.
> 
> ...


Consider this, the Op is asking for our favorite methods. Sharing is a good thing, IMHO.

What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer? 
1. Magic loop
2. Straight circulars
3. Straights then seaming


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I use dpns and love using them - so relaxing. My New Year resolution is to learn Magic Loop.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I use dpns and love using them - so relaxing. My New Year resolution is to learn Magic Loop.


We will help you, Barbara, hold your hand! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


#1 2 AT A Time you can learn all you need to know on the internet. I don't like taking classes. I learn at a different speed than most.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Consider this, the Op is asking for our favorite methods. Sharing is a good thing, IMHO.
> 
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


I fully understand the OP's question. That is the reason for my comprehensive reply..... TO the OP, BTW!

I do not need any assistance from you now or in the future. No need for you to read, reply to, quote me or respond to my comments in any way, shape or form.

I believe I have stated this numerous times..... I must be really irresistible!🙄🙄


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

KP is a forum that allows members to read any post they chose, reply to who they chose and quote who they chose.

If you find this displeasing, you should take that up with admin.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Just another opinion here. I don't mind DPNs, but I like magic loop or two circulars. Sometimes I use the small circulars (9-11") one at a time, but I always have two of the needles because when I get to the heel turn or the toe, I switch to two circulars.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Consider this, the Op is asking for our favorite methods. Sharing is a good thing, IMHO.
> 
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


I just started making socks this year and initially used DPN's which I enjoy. I recently started using 9" circ and like those as well. Magic loop is too confusing for me-there's a reason I'm not an engineer, but everyone learns differently. Enjoy-I now love making socks BTW.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The short 9" circulars can be hard on the hands and difficult to work with because the needle tips are very short, and are probably not ideal when first learning to knit socks. If you have a predjudice against double points, my preferred method, try the magic loop. As to knitting flat and seaming, do you want to wear socks with a seam? I don't.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> I learnt on dpns but got curious and tried the other methods and I have to say that I don't have a preference but magic loop is brilliant for knitting on the move as you can't loose a needle.
> I think you'd have to try them all and decide for yourself.
> I also learnt cuff down first and learnt toe up at a later date and love it.
> Sarah


I did it the same way as you. I like toe up because it is so easy to fit the sock. I still don't like knitting heels that much but worth it to end up with a lovely pair of socks. I also like magic loop for sweater sleeves as well as finer knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Moe C said:


> This question always elicits strong responses. Try all the methods to see what you prefer.
> Personally: magic loop, two circulars, or nothing.


magic loop for me too. I do sometimes cast on with dpns in a larger size needle to make sure my cuff is not tight. I then transfer to the magic loop when I join the two ends of the cast on rows. Easier than trying to join and get a twist.

We all have our own ways - all are right, none are wrong. It is what each of finds the most comfortable. There is a workshop in the workshop section which teaches magic loop by darowil. I learned from her. Worth a look. It takes a few tries to get it right. Just remember if you do it - make sure the needle you are using to knit with is on the top and the needle you are knitting from is on the bottom. Once you have that clear it works well. Check out the workshop index at the bottom of all my posts. Have fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I use dpns and love using them - so relaxing. My New Year resolution is to learn Magic Loop.


See Index under my post. Workshop on Magic loop. Excellent. Designer1234 - Have fun!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always hated DPNs and when I thought that was the only way to knit socks, mittens, etc. I vowed to stick with flat projects. I saw someone knitting with 2 circulars and tried that - OK, but it didn't "click" with me. After joining KP I learned about Magic Loop and felt like I was coming home. I love it, and now socks are my favorite things to knit.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> I've always hated DPNs and when I thought that was the only way to knit socks, mittens, etc. I vowed to stick with flat projects. I saw someone knitting with 2 circulars and tried that - OK, but it didn't "click" with me. After joining KP I learned about Magic Loop and felt like I was coming home. I love it, and now socks are my favorite things to knit.


With the proper tools ML is easy. A good long circular needle with a flexible cord and 2 zip lock bags for your balls. After you turn the heel put your balls in your socks.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


Personally, I prefer magic loop, but can use two circs, and sometimes still enjoy using my dpns.

One thing you need to consider: may instructors will only teach a class using one technique - and usually for beginners they default to dpns. So - unless the class information states otherwise, you are likely going to have to make the first pair on dpns.

Not all instructors are comfortable enough with "all possible needle methods" for socks, and even if they are, teaching a class of several new-to-socks students in several methods at once can get very muddy... So, the instructor will likely start everyone out the same, on dpns.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I did it the same way as you. I like toe up because it is so easy to fit the sock. I still don't like knitting heels that much but worth it to end up with a lovely pair of socks. I also like magic loop for sweater sleeves as well as finer knitting.


I hated the heels too, but I found a wrap and turn heel tutorial on YouTube and knitted a tube with many heels to practice the trick is to pull tight when you've slipped that first stitch to eliminate gaps.
I won't say I got the picking up of wraps first time butI got it in the end, I do count in and back out again to get the heel right..
Don't know if you've tried them but afterthought heels are brilliant because your basically picking up the stitches and knitting another toe.
Sarah


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


I have tried all of the above. I personally prefer magic loop.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> With the proper tools ML is easy. A good long circular needle with a flexible cord and 2 zip lock bags for your balls. After you turn the heel put your balls in your socks.


Every time you say that I chuckle, but you are absolutely 100% correct.

Gigi


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Consider this, the Op is asking for our favorite methods. Sharing is a good thing, IMHO.
> 
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


The class I took was learning magc loop toe up socks which gave instruction in ML then the socks. Great investment for me


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Every time you say that I chuckle, but you are absolutely 100% correct.
> 
> Gigi


K.I.S.S.


----------



## Jjhende (Dec 28, 2014)

I would echo the comments that DPNS are a great method for socks and all I use. I think it is easy to master and you should give it a try. It will open up a lot of new patterns to you as well in addition to socks.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Every time you say that I chuckle


WR is a rival for (the late) Yogi Berra in some of her posts.

One thing about DPNs that hasn't been mentioned is the break between the needles. Using 5 needles creates a space between 4 needles where the likelihood of a ladder or enlarged st is greater, on every row. This probably isn't a problem for the seasoned dpn'er, but certainly is for a beginner. Since I can see absolutely no advantage to dpn's over ML or 2circs, I don't even see the point in attempting dpn's. 
Thems fightin' words.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> KP is a forum that allows members to read any post they chose, reply to who they chose and quote who they chose.
> 
> If you find this displeasing, you should take that up with admin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I like using 2 circulars. So much easier in my opinion than DPNs.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

You'll find those that swear by the short circular needle method, but if you have problems with hand pain they tend to make it worse in my experience. Iwill stick to magic loop or 2 circulars.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jjhende said:


> I would echo the comments that DPNS are a great method for socks and all I use. I think it is easy to master and you should give it a try. It will open up a lot of new patterns to you as well in addition to socks.


Any thing done on DPNs can be done using magic loop, without running the risk of a lost needle.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Ooh that sounds good. I've been leaning towards magic loop. Thanks bunches!


I learned Magic Loop last year and I love it. It not only is useful for socks, but also for hats, sleeves, etc. No seaming. YAY!

There are so many reasons to love ML: Only one circular needle for the entire sock (or even better, for both socks if you knit 2 at at time); stitches never fall off of the needles when you put your knitting down; needles don't fall out of your work while you're knitting like they sometimes do with DPNs.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Every time you say that I chuckle, but you are absolutely 100% correct.
> 
> Gigi


I was laughing at this one, too. Great advice, but the delivery is wonderful!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> You'll find those that swear by the short circular needle method, but if you have problems with hand pain they tend to make it worse in my experience. Iwill stick to magic loop or 2 circulars.


That was my experience. I loved them ... at first. Arthritis did not share my joy. My hands felt like they were on fire. I switched to magic loop.

My hands still bother me because the arthritis has gotten worse, but knitting now serves to exercise them rather than inflame them.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Any thing done on DPNs can be done using magic loop, without running the risk of a lost needle.


Sooo true. Amtrak ate more that a few I my DPNs. I kept dropping them and God only knows where they rolled off to. I never found a one.

I also tried two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips (even using two totally different circulars) and next thing I knew ... plink ... an empty circular hit the floor. I didn't lose them, but I damn near fell out of my seat trying to retrieve them on a moving train.

Magic loop saved me money, embarrassment and quite possibly another trip to physical therapy from falling on my a$$ on a moving train.

Gigi


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Ooh my! I hadn't heard of sockit2me. I'll look that up. Thanks bunches!


I SWEAR by the tutorial by sockit2me!! I first learned on DPNs through my local Senior Center, from a French lady, a lovely person. But, she was definitely in favor of the DPNs. Once I learned the tutorial, however, I've never looked back--and I've made over three dozen pair since then!! Bear in mind, though, you will still need the DPNS when you decrease for the toe. But knitting on four needles, with only a few sts left on each needle, is far better and quicker (IMHO!) than doing the entire pair on them. And...there are plenty of photos to go along with the written directions!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I SWEAR by the tutorial by sockit2me!! I first learned on DPNs through my local Senior Center, from a French lady, a lovely person. But, she was definitely in favor of the DPNs. Once I learned the tutorial, however, I've never looked back--and I've made over three dozen pair since then!! Bear in mind, though, you will still need the DPNS when you decrease for the toe. But knitting on four needles, with only a few sts left on each needle, is far better and quicker (IMHO!) than doing the entire pair on them. And...there are plenty of photos to go along with the written directions!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> With the proper tools ML is easy. A good long circular needle with a flexible cord and 2 zip lock bags for your balls. After you turn the heel put your balls in your socks.


With WR's help I have conquered her favourite method after more than a year of trying.
I still use dpns when I need to make repetitive stabbing motions - legally - and with the benefit of a cosy outcome. I have tried Eric's way with a short cable but my fingers don't like it.

The pic here is of ME wearing my son's socks over my own thermal ones. He took me by surprise when he asked for them. All I was doing was practising TAATTUML - hence the thick yarn. These have now been Super Sprayed to make them non-slip
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lostie said:


> With WR's help I have conquered her favourite method after more than a year of trying.
> I still use dpns when I need to make repetitive stabbing motions - legally - and with the benefit of a cosy outcome. I have tried Eric's way with a short cable but my fingers don't like it.
> 
> The pic here is of ME wearing my son's socks over my own thermal ones. He took me by surprise when he asked for them. All I was doing was practising TAATTUML - hence the thick yarn. These have now been Super Sprayed to make them non-slip
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Again K.I.S.S.

Now someone is gonna say you had to practice and yet when someone tells another to just keep practicing with DPN's that's ok. How does that work?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lostie said:


> With WR's help I have conquered her favourite method after more than a year of trying.
> I still use dpns when I need to make repetitive stabbing motions - legally - and with the benefit of a cosy outcome. I have tried Eric's way with a short cable but my fingers don't like it.
> 
> The pic here is of ME wearing my son's socks over my own thermal ones. He took me by surprise when he asked for them. All I was doing was practising TAATTUML - hence the thick yarn. These have now been Super Sprayed to make them non-slip
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great looking socks!

Gigi


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Again K.I.S.S.
> 
> Now someone is gonna say you had to practice and yet when someone tells another to just keep practicing with DPN's that's ok. How does that work?


Before starting on the chunky ones I didn't practise as much as try for an hour. The second hour was spent cutting myself free! For me, thicker yarn = success, and I'm now working on a pair in regular sock yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Great looking socks!
> 
> Gigi


Thank you. No doubt his brother will want some too :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Before starting on the chunky ones I didn't practise as much as try for an hour. The second hour was spent cutting myself free! For me, thicker yarn = success, and I'm now working on a pair in regular sock yarn :thumbup:


I just dove right in. And I'm not usually able to follow directions that well.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I just dove right in. And I'm not usually able to follow directions that well.


It's your championing this method so often that urged me on! I'
ll still dpn if I'm feeling mardy


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It's your championing this method so often that urged me on! I'
> ll still dpn if I'm feeling mardy


Oh I use DPN's finishing up a kids cardi and I use them for the sleeves. Don't know why. I just like them for that. I think it's cuz I have the sweater to anchor them or something like that. Sounds good anyway. LOL


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

cafeknitter said:


> Ooh my! I hadn't heard of sockit2me. I'll look that up. Thanks bunches!


Yep! He has a very good pattern.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

I prefer dpns

I have knit lots of socks, and I tried knitting with 9 inch circular needles and I hated it. I had to hold the needles with my finger tips, they are so small.

I tried magic loop, and I hated that too.

Everyone is afraid of dpns, but they are not hard to use at all. The biggest problem is misplacing a needle. You just knit normally till you come to the end of the needle. Then you knit on the next needle in the circle. Watch a you tube video, and try making a small tube to practice.

Hint: it is easier to knit with 5 dpns than it is with 4 dpns


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Bobglory said:


> Sooo true. Amtrak ate more that a few I my DPNs. I kept dropping them and God only knows where they rolled off to. I never found a one.
> 
> I also tried two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips (even using two totally different circulars) and next thing I knew ... plink ... an empty circular hit the floor. I didn't lose them, but I damn near fell out of my seat trying to retrieve them on a moving train.
> 
> ...


I had trouble, too, knitting with the correct needle, when I first did two needles. I do use two different colors, but at each change of needles, I pull both sections to the middle of each cord, then carefully lay the unused needle to the back and let both ends hang down loosely. Then the needle you are to use is plainly visible!

Hope that helps. I love using them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> Yep! He has a very good pattern.


Yes he does if you prefer top down.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I SWEAR by the tutorial by sockit2me!! I first learned on DPNs through my local Senior Center, from a French lady, a lovely person. But, she was definitely in favor of the DPNs. Once I learned the tutorial, however, I've never looked back--and I've made over three dozen pair since then!! Bear in mind, though, you will still need the DPNS when you decrease for the toe. But knitting on four needles, with only a few sts left on each needle, is far better and quicker (IMHO!) than doing the entire pair on them. And...there are plenty of photos to go along with the written directions!!


I've never been frustrated enough to swear at 2AATTUML...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Yes he does if you prefer top down.


I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I like 2AATTUML because:

I suffer from second sock syndrome. With 2AATTUML, when one's done, their both done.

If I get tired of the yarn/pattern With 2AATTUML, the toes, foot and heels are done by the time I'm ready to call it a pair. If I'm loving the yarn/pattern, the socks will be calf length. If it grates on my nerves, anklets or no-shows.

My socks match as any changes I have made to the pattern are executed on both socks simultaneously. 

No dropped/lost needles.

No worries about running out of yarn. 

Cursing is greatly reduced, patience not tested too severely, wine consumption is unaffected.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


That too.

Gigi


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I like 2AATTUML because:
> 
> I suffer from second sock syndrome. With 2AATTUML, when one's done, their both done.
> 
> ...


I think my favorite is when I get to put those pesky balls in the socks. LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I think my favorite is when I get to put those pesky balls in the socks. LOL


I think it's really the best way to deal with pesky balls .....


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

DPNs or bust!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I love 8 or 9 inch circulars. I prefer to knit cuff down. I do have to switch to either two circulars or dpn's at the toe but I still love those little circulars. I have two of each of the sizes I use most. I start both socks and knit each for either a certain number of rows or a pattern repeat. That avoids second sock syndrome. My daughter knits with magic loop. I bought Addi sock rockets and tried that....not ADHD friendly. I've also seen those L shaped dpn's .... haven't tried that.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> DPNs or bust!


Gonna convert you to ML if it's the last thing we do!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> DPNs or bust!


I'll take bust... LOL


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Gonna convert you to ML if it's the last thing we do!


Lol, I already know how to do it, just not fond of it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I think my favorite is when I get to put those pesky balls in the socks. LOL


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


What is wrong with the kitchener stitch? I don't mind it, I enjoy it because I know that's the end of the sock


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I'll take bust... LOL


I'll take a bust too if someone is handing them out. Two please. I'd like 32 DD.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> I'll take a bust too if someone is handing them out. Two please. I'd like 32 DD.


It's your's...


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

8Linda said:


> What is wrong with the kitchener stitch? I don't mind it, I enjoy it because I know that's the end of the sock


I don't mind it either. Some people find it difficult or just plain annoying to do, ya know, kinda like magic loop. :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> I don't mind it either. Some people find it difficult or just plain annoying to do, ya know, kinda like magic loop. :XD:


I like doing the "end" first that way I don't have to worry so much.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> I don't mind it either. Some people find it difficult or just plain annoying to do, ya know, kinda like magic loop. :XD:


I did it once didn't have a problem Did what I was told to do and decided "Thank God I never have to do that again". And I haven't. See no point in doing a kitchener stitch. None whatsoever. Sorted like sewing knitted items. No need for that either.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> i've only used 12 inch circulars and dpns.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Thanks😀


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Clearly I missed something ???? 
Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Clearly I missed something ????
> Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


When you knit socks top down, you graft the toes using the kirtchener stitch. There are other methods, but this is my preferred method.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Clearly I missed something ????
> Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


Yesterday at my knitting group, a member had gone to a sock class at her LYS and asked us(the group)for help in finishing her sock. Her instructor had given her instructions, top down, Kitchener to finish the toe. 
Quite a few instructions for top down sock knitting use the Kitchener to close the toe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> Clearly I missed something ????
> Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


How do you close the toe on a cuff down sock?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Clearly I missed something ????
> Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


If you knit cuff-down, you need a way to close the toe without a lumpy seam. The kitchener stitch does that.

Many of us would rather knit toe-up and avoid that step altogether.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> If you knit cuff-down, you need a way to close the toe without a lumpy seam. The kitchener stitch does that.
> 
> Many of us would rather knit toe-up and avoid that step altogether.


You've got that right.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Yesterday at my knitting group, a member had gone to a sock class at her LYS and asked us(the group)for help in finishing her sock. Her instructor had given her instructions, top down, Kitchener to finish the toe.
> Quite a few instructions for top down sock knitting use the Kitchener to close the toe.


Oh I see thanks for the clarification😀


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Oh I see thanks for the clarification😀


Nlo problem. Love your puppies,by the way.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Nlo problem. Love your puppies,by the way.


Oh thanks. They belong to my daughter. They are so sweet!


----------



## furryboots (Dec 6, 2015)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


For me it is Magic loop, two socks at a time, toe up, with left and right toe boxes, so the forward most part of the sock is at the big toe and second toe area, where my foot is longest.
I use magic loop with the sock insteps facing me, needle points to the right.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I use two short circs. Toe up. My first pair was cuff down but I hate kitchener st. Also toe up I can try on and get the heel to fit and the leg length. I use the Fish Lips Kiss method for heel and fit. Knitting socks is addictive.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Ever since I learned magic loop I don't think I will go back to anything else.


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Where did magic loopers learn this method? Also, are there patterns that use ml?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

nananitter said:


> Where did magic loopers learn this method? Also, are there patterns that use ml?


Lots of youtubes, but there really isn't much to learn. The idea is to have a cable long enough to pull through the work to give your working needle flexibility. You can have a piece of cable sticking out at both sides, or one long piece at the opposite side, or a "travelling" loop on the working needle. Take a look at a video and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I learned to knit socks on dpns. Then I tried toe up using magic loop. Both work well for me. As you get comfortable with one method you may want to try another.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nananitter said:


> Where did magic loopers learn this method? Also, are there patterns that use ml?


Anything you would knit using double points can be done using magic loop.
In my signature line is a link to the workshop area of forum. You'll find a listing there for M.L., along with one or 2 for socks.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

They are a lot of good advice here and if you decide on the cuff down method, VeryPink has a great tutorial on the Kitchener stitch. YouTube is your friend!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I prefer dpns,have used 9"circs and then finished with dpns .Havent gotten ML down yet.Looks like work to me. lol.IMO.


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I like to do them on 2 circulars.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use two circs.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I started making socks on dpns. I got tired of dropping and searching for needles so I tried 2 circular. I didn't like that so I went to Magic loop and haven't stopped. I also do 2 at a time toe up.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Kadoonya said:


> I use two short circs. Toe up. My first pair was cuff down but I hate kitchener st. Also toe up I can try on and get the heel to fit and the leg length. I use the Fish Lips Kiss method for heel and fit. Knitting socks is addictive.


Well thank you for your input. I'm just starting to learn about sock knitting.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

asty said:


> Ever since I learned magic loop I don't think I will go back to anything else.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I mastered the art of sock making using magic loop and the Fish Lips Kiss Heel technique. The key to success is what works best for you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I prefer Magic Loop and a 9" circular.
> I use Magic Loop for the toe and heel and the 9" for the round and round.


Good for you, you found the comfort zone.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

NanaMc said:


> They are a lot of good advice here and if you decide on the cuff down method, VeryPink has a great tutorial on the Kitchener stitch. YouTube is your friend!


Yes I've heard that very pink is a popular useful and easy to follow source. Thanks!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sseidel said:


> I mastered the art of sock making using magic loop and the Fish Lips Kiss Heel technique. The key to success is what works best for you.


I continue to learn from many of you! Thanks bunches!


----------



## daisysmom (Dec 1, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


What she said!!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't knit sox yet, but once you get the hang of magic loop, it's easy! I've never learned to use DPNs, so naturally I am biased, but you might try magic loop, because you can use it for LOTS of stuff. 

Good luck with your class!


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I like double points. I taught myself to knit socks and did not know there was any way but double points. I tried magic loop and HATED it. Too much fiddling with cables.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I haven't knit sox yet, but once you get the hang of magic loop, it's easy! I've never learned to use DPNs, so naturally I am biased, but you might try magic loop, because you can use it for LOTS of stuff.
> 
> Good luck with your class!


Good advice- thanks!


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I like DPNs but I got tired of dropping them or the stitches falling off in my bag so I moved on. I first tried two circs but I couldn't stand messing with all the cords and points. Then I tried magic loop and that's what I use now. For me, I can't seem to cast on with circs though, so I cast on and start with DPNs then move to magic loop. I love magic loop,I still like DPNs but I don't miss dropping or loosing a dpn needle or having to bother fixing dropped stitches.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JacquieK said:


> I like DPNs but I got tired of dropping them or the stitches falling off in my bag so I moved on. I first tried two circs but I couldn't stand messing with all the cords and points. Then I tried magic loop and that's what I use now. For me, I can't seem to cast on with circs though, so I cast on and start with DPNs then move to magic loop. I love magic loop,I still like DPNs but I don't miss dropping or loosing a dpn needle or having to bother fixing dropped stitches.


Oh my! I'm leaning towards the magic loop.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Oh my! I'm leaning towards the magic loop.


We'll be with you every step of the way!
Christine


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> We'll be with you every step of the way!
> Christine


Thanks bunches!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Oh my! I'm leaning towards the magic loop.


It's not at all difficult when you get the drift, but to each her own. Nothing stopping you from trying all three methods.


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

daisysmom said:


> What she said!!


me too

:lol:


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


YES!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grammypeter (Mar 1, 2015)

Magic Loop !


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

I too have made over a hundred pair of socks. I learned with DPNs and prefer that, but was forced to change when those needles weren't allowed on an international flight. I still cast on with them (so I don't twist the stitches) but now use 2 circulars. It's tidy in that it keeps the front stitches on one needle and the back stitches on the other. I would love to use the shorter circular needle but my hands are too wide for the needle to feel comfortable. I also knit one sock at a time. Just what I prefer.
Follow along with your instructor to get a general understanding of the construction then branch out to find what is most comfortable for you. Keep an open mind and enjoy the process. There's nothing like handknit socks on your feet! Good luck to you!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess we are no help to you. I have knitted all my socks on DPNS.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I guess we are no help to you. I have knitted all my socks on DPNS.


Oh, no, don't say that. DPNS or ML, they're all good.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

My advice is to learn on DPs. You can use this for other projects. I use two circular needles now but you have to translate some patterns that are written fir DPs


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

My advice is to learn on DPs. You can use this for other projects. I use two circular needles now but you have to translate some patterns that are written fir DPs


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

WOW. 10 pages of responses. I use magic loop for the toe cast on, Judy's,the toe, and switch to a 9 inch circular for the foot. I use fleegle heel, so I switch back to magic loop. After the heel turn, I use the 9 inch circular, but sometimes get bored with it and give myself a break with DPS. DPS come in very handy, so don't give yours away. You may regret that decision.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Have fun wish there was a class in my area to learn how to knit socks.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


Magic Loop, it allows the knitter to work either one at a time or 2 at a time. (Sometimes even 4 at a time) I also prefer working socks toe up, which IMHO is easiest to try on as I go to be certain the socks will fit at the start, rather than checking after working the leg of the sock. Two at a time also makes it easier to have both socks exactly the same size without having to count rounds.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So what is your question?


cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wroclawnice said:


> Have fun wish there was a class in my area to learn how to knit socks.


Workshop here on forum will teach you all you need to know about sock knitting, # 10 & 13.
See link in my signature line.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I have knit quite a few pairs of socks on straight needles. I used a whipped seam and have no problem wearing them.

I've used double points and 9 inch circulars, but have problems with 2x2 ribbing on those tiny circulars. 

Cuff-downs was my go-to sock pattern for years, but lately toe-ups has taken over. They are a little more fiddly at first but are easy after the first 3 rows. The cuff can consume less or more yarn as the ball of yarn allows and a loose bind off can be used to make sure it isn't too tight.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Personally I prefer my oldfashioned DPN's. Not the short ones, but the long metal ones.
I have used other methods too, but that is what I'm confortable with. I think every method we choose needs some practice.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

I started with dpns and then tried magic loop. Magic loop all the way for me. Stick with it for the first three rows and you will be hooked!


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

I somehow have problems with magic loop, but I prefer 2-at-a-time because they turn out the same and are finished at the same time, so I use 2 circulars at a time, one holding the fronts of the sock, the other holding the backs.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

I started with DPs and battled my way through just because I wanted to know that I could knit socks. The end result looked fine, but those socks were like string to the touch, and were saggy and just plain awful. After joining KP, I was inspired to try again using the sockit2me pattern. I couldn't purchase the suggested needles, so used needles available locally. The pattern was clear and made the sock construction easy to follow . I learned Magic loop and I'm hooked. I plan to try two at a time toe up next year again from inspiration gained here. I have found an online stockist for Addi circular needles which has enhanced my enjoyment no end - the smooth join between cable and needle is important as I have learnt to my peril. So loads and loads to look forward to on your sock journey and oh my the sock wools are so gorgeous. We're here to spur you on so out with the needles and we'll see you at the start line next year!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Moe C said:


> This question always elicits strong responses. Try all the methods to see what you prefer.
> Personally: magic loop, two circulars, or nothing.


I agree with this. You should try them all to find what's right for you.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I fully understand the OP's question. That is the reason for my comprehensive reply..... TO the OP, BTW!
> 
> I do not need any assistance from you now or in the future. No need for you to read, reply to, quote me or respond to my comments in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I believe I have stated this numerous times..... I must be really irresistible!🙄🙄


Amy knits- You are irresistible because you take the time to give great answers. Thank you for all the help you have given knitters on this site. martha


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ompuff said:


> Well, I read all the responses to your query and you surely got a variety of answers.
> Now for mine.
> I knit my socks flat, two at a time, top down, and seam when complete. My seams are very, very, flat when done and are as comfortable as can be. (I have sensitive feet so socks must be comfy to wear) No one can find my seams!
> 
> ...


What pattern and what seam do you use?


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> If you are taking a knitting class to learn to knit socks, I strongly advise that you learn to do either DPNs or a 10" circular. After all, you are learning a new technique in this class--why not bite the bullet and learn? I think these two methods, knitting cuff down, are the easiest; then you can get into magic loop, toe up, or something else. I don't think you will be happy wearing socks that have been knit on straight needles that have to be seamed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

martha9447 said:


> Amy knits- You are irresistible because you take the time to give great answers. Thank you for all the help you have given knitters on this site. martha


.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

nananitter said:


> Where did magic loopers learn this method? Also, are there patterns that use ml?


Liat Gat has a really good video:





Very Pink also has a good video:





She also has a whole series of videos on knitting socks using magic loop.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=verypink+magic+loop+socks&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> The class I took was learning magc loop toe up socks which gave instruction in ML then the socks. Great investment for me


That is how I first learned to knit socks. It was actually a booklet on magic loop that included instructions for socks. (it was before WWW and YouTube.

Now I prefer the two circular method.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> What fun you will have! I am a Magic Loop user and my socks are done Two at a Time, toe up Magic Loop. One needle, two socks, done!


That's the way I knit socks, too. But, I knit my first pair, many years ago, on dpn's. I don't see myself using dpn's again, tho. IMHO, two at a time, toe up, magic loop is the way to go, but perhaps for your very first pair you might prefer sockit2me's method. Whatever method you choose have fun and be advised that sock knitting IS addictive. I always have a pair on the needles. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Moe C said:


> WR is a rival for (the late) Yogi Berra in some of her posts.
> 
> One thing about DPNs that hasn't been mentioned is the break between the needles. Using 5 needles creates a space between 4 needles where the likelihood of a ladder or enlarged st is greater, on every row. This probably isn't a problem for the seasoned dpn'er, but certainly is for a beginner. Since I can see absolutely no advantage to dpn's over ML or 2circs, I don't even see the point in attempting dpn's.
> Thems fightin' words.


I use DPN's all the time for socks and everyone should learn from the start what causes ladders. It is that the stitches are too loose between the needles. If you hold the needle that you are going to very close to the one you are leaving you will not have ladders.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I prefer knit to fit and to hell with kitchener stitch.


But I like the kitchener stitch and hate binding off.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Gonna convert you to ML if it's the last thing we do!


OK I gotta jump in here "two circs, two circs" :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Moe C said:


> It's not at all difficult when you get the drift, but to each her own. Nothing stopping you from trying all three methods.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

I knit my first socks less than a year ago. I had heard about magic loop so decided to go that route. I had not knit in many years so I did a few dishcloths to practice tension. Then I found Liat Gat so I used her pattern and did two at a time toe up, magic loop. Had so much fun I decide to knit a wardrobe of socks for myself. I don't have much time to knit but I'm on my fifth pair. I love them because you can make them to fit your feet. I do use Sox Therapists cardboard form and the flk heel. I have tried other heels but like this one.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Countrygal90 said:


> I knit my first socks less than a year ago. I had heard about magic loop so decided to go that route. I had not knit in many years so I did a few dishcloths to practice tension. Then I found Liat Gat so I used her pattern and did two at a time toe up, magic loop. Had so much fun I decide to knit a wardrobe of socks for myself. I don't have much time to knit but I'm on my fifth pair. I love them because you can make them to fit your feet. I do use Sox Therapists cardboard form and the flk heel. I have tried other heels but like this one.


Nice!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> So what is your question?


here is the original question:

What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
1. Magic loop
2. Straight circulars
3. Straights then seaming


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> here is the original question:
> 
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


Easy enough to understand.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I prefer 9" circulars. I can't deal with the tangling of magic loop.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cah said:


> DPNs or bust!
> 
> Chrisjac: Gonna convert you to ML if it's the last thing we do!


To CAH - Just make sure when you finally give in to buy yourself a pair of Addi Sock Rockets!

I'm a tried and true Magic Loop girl, but it wasn't until I got my Sock Rockets (and learned the Fish Lips heel) that my sock knitting really took off - Just like a rocket! LOL Seriously, they are the best magic loop needles for socks out there (IMHO of course - lest I offend anyone!).


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I like 2AATTUML because:
> 
> I suffer from second sock syndrome. With 2AATTUML, when one's done, their both done.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I haven't tried 3 or 4 at a time yet, but I have been able to do 2AAT fair isle!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Magic loop, toe-up.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I fully understand the OP's question. That is the reason for my comprehensive reply..... TO the OP, BTW!
> 
> I do not need any assistance from you now or in the future. No need for you to read, reply to, quote me or respond to my comments in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I believe I have stated this numerous times..... I must be really irresistible!🙄🙄


WHOA little girl... If you feel the need to direct someone exclusively, send a PM - that is what they are for.

If you make a public post on a thread, ANY comments you make are open for discussion at ANY TIME and by ANYONE. READ THE RULES! You never have and you never will have the right or the power to tell ANYONE what they can and cannot post or to whom.

and while you're reading the rules about posting comments, pay special attention to the rules about courtesy when posting...it would appear you need a brush up in that area as well.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cah said:


> I'll take a bust too if someone is handing them out. Two please. I'd like 32 DD.


I'll share my 38 DD with you (keep in mind I'm 5'10" with a 34" inseam so I can handle them without falling over). You'll have to have them re-inflated though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My preference is Magic Loop.
Here is my personal take on each of the methods that I have tried

DPNs- like trying to juggle a porcupine. drop the needles and then need to try to find them again. DH gets a great deal of delight from hearing them falling on the floor.

9 or 12 inch circulars. Just can't hold them without getting sore hands (and I don't have issues with other methods). Need to change to another method for smaller sections and I can't be bothered with carrying extra needles.

2 Circulars. Main objection is why use 2 needles when I can use 1? Either buy half the number of needles or have twice as many items on the go.

Magic Loop. I find it the most flexible- if doing a big item which starts out small don't need to change needles later. Can't drop a needle (well you can drop your knitting but a little easier to find than one needle). Do need flexible cords for it to work. For me it has become second nature- I don't even think about what I am doing as I move the cords around. Also the most portable- and I rarely leave home without a pair of socks to work on.

DPNS, magic loop and 2 circulars can all be used to knit only a few stitches. 

1 or 2 at a time? While I'm sure 2 at a time is quicker it doesn't feel it to me. I have never managed to finish a pair this way! So much for avoiding 2nd sock syndrome. Well I guess I do as I never get the first one done- but I don't get a pair of socks. I just seem to be knitting all the time and not finsihing anything. Whereas with 1 sock I have a sock at the half way mark to feel like I have made progress.

As I said this is my take but everyone is different.

As Cindy has said there are workshops here on KP (link under all my posts as well as Cindy's and Designers).
I have taught toe up on magic loop and 2 at a time on 2 circulars (and yes I still haven't finished the socks I was knitting in the workshop for 2 at a time- well one pair is finished by moving onto magic loop).
And with it Sockitto me sock pattern you can try any of the 3 main methods (other than DPNs which you don't want to use) here on KP without needing to take a lesson.
While the workshops says closed you can read them and access everything- you just ask questions in them (don't know about the ones on the small circulars as these are not a part of the workshops).


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

amortje said:


> Personally I prefer my oldfashioned DPN's. Not the short ones, but the long metal ones.
> I have used other methods too, but that is what I'm confortable with. I think every method we choose needs some practice.


nothing "old fashioned" about DPNs - it's how many of us started and many continue - it's the tried and true way of sock knitting that has been handed down from generation to generation. Knitting with DPNs is an art form that every knitter should master!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> nothing "old fashioned" about DPNs - it's how many of us started and many continue - it's the tried and true way of sock knitting that has been handed down from generation to generation. Knitting with DPNs is an art form that every knitter should master!


Couldn't agree with you more! I have a rectangular cookie tin, with my DPN's inside (all in holders for each set - some are toothbrush cases, some are cigar tubes), many of those needle sets belonged to my mother and my grandmother. I love them!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

nananitter said:


> Where did magic loopers learn this method? Also, are there patterns that use ml?


YouTube... just Google Magic Loop and you will see a bunch of videos.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> Clearly I missed something ????
> Why or what does the Kitchener stitch have to do with sock knitting?


If socks are knit cuff down, there has to be a way to close the toe...and the Kitchener stitch is the best method for closing toes.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I like 2AATTUML because:
> 
> I suffer from second sock syndrome. With 2AATTUML, when one's done, their both done.
> 
> ...


Me too. In addition, both socks are exact same size... and it is so easy to try on the toes as you start to be certain you will have a sock that fits you.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Amy, Here we go again, everyone trying to " convert" the OP to another method. I find it really frustrating that knitters think that "their" method is the best for a list of reasons. We all have our preferences for socks, and that is OK the important thing is the outcome, confidence in what you do and being happy with what you produce. We don't seem to find the same need to convert to other knitting, ie different ways to hold needles, circulars V straights etc. in other words " what works for you". We all know that there are lots of ways to knit socks, and many like to try other ways, but I think it is quite disrespectful to constantly proclaim a particular method as preferable. The OP asked for information about what you prefer and why and stated that she did not want to use DPNS. At least there is agreement about sock yarn, except when people want to make thick socks!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JTM said:


> Me too. In addition, both socks are exact same size... and it is so easy to try on the toes as you start to be certain you will have a sock that fits you.


I guess I've been knitting socks for too long, I don't need to try them on as I go. After all these years I know what's going to fit these tootsies.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Milocat said:


> Hi Amy, Here we go again, everyone trying to " convert" the OP to another method. I find it really frustrating that knitters think that "their" method is the best for a list of reasons. We all have our preferences for socks, and that is OK the important thing is the outcome, confidence in what you do and being happy with what you produce. We don't seem to find the same need to convert to other knitting, ie different ways to hold needles, circulars V straights etc. in other words " what works for you". We all know that there are lots of ways to knit socks, and many like to try other ways, but I think it is quite disrespectful to constantly proclaim a particular method as preferable. The OP asked for information about what you prefer and why and stated that she did not want to use DPNS. At least there is agreement about sock yarn, except when people want to make thick socks!


I didn't read one post that could be construed into believing that a knitter was trying to convert anyone to one method of knitting socks. Sock knitting is not a religion or a political party (thank goodness!) - the OP solicited opinions on which method people preferred - she even listed three she was considering. She did state she wasn't interested in DPNs, but some might be. That's what is so great about KP - the contributions and collaboration of knitter's and their individual and independent ideas and ways of doing things. Not one person even remotely suggested that their way was best for anyone but themselves.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Milocat said:


> Hi Amy, Here we go again, everyone trying to " convert" the OP to another method. I find it really frustrating that knitters think that "their" method is the best for a list of reasons. We all have our preferences for socks, and that is OK the important thing is the outcome, confidence in what you do and being happy with what you produce. We don't seem to find the same need to convert to other knitting, ie different ways to hold needles, circulars V straights etc. in other words " what works for you". We all know that there are lots of ways to knit socks, and many like to try other ways, but I think it is quite disrespectful to constantly proclaim a particular method as preferable. The OP asked for information about what you prefer and why and stated that she did not want to use DPNS. At least there is agreement about sock yarn, except when people want to make thick socks!


Excuse me, we are sharing our preferences and we are not badmouthing others who don't share those preferences. Perhaps you're not reading this right, we all respect each other.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Great thread! But for me it is ML. Toe Up. Two at a time. I have made hundreds of pairs of socks with dp's with regular heels, but when I found ML it wasn't even a name at the time. My needles were not the nice flexible ones they have now, but I managed to do work socks on them without ladders at the sides since they were really long needles. Now of course the flexible needles make the process so much easier and quicker. 

I do ML on anything that is circular. Neckbands, sleeves, mitts, gloves etc. Doing Kitchener is like any other knitting technique, and is not something to be feared. 

The short circulars tht have been touted as the best thing since sliced bread do not work for me, but others love them. I would give up knitting if that was all I had to work with. 

There are many techniques, many heels (and I've tried most of them) but everyone decides which they prefer to do and then stick with that method. There is nothing wrong with any of those methods, it is just a matter of choice.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> I prefer 9" circulars. I can't deal with the tangling of magic loop.


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Milocat said:


> Hi Amy, Here we go again, everyone trying to " convert" the OP to another method. I find it really frustrating that knitters think that "their" method is the best for a list of reasons. We all have our preferences for socks, and that is OK the important thing is the outcome, confidence in what you do and being happy with what you produce. We don't seem to find the same need to convert to other knitting, ie different ways to hold needles, circulars V straights etc. in other words " what works for you". We all know that there are lots of ways to knit socks, and many like to try other ways, but I think it is quite disrespectful to constantly proclaim a particular method as preferable. The OP asked for information about what you prefer and why and stated that she did not want to use DPNS. At least there is agreement about sock yarn, except when people want to make thick socks!


I haven't seen a single person try to convert anyone. The discussion is about the various methods of knitting socks and why people prefer those methods.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The reason why I happen to prefer using a 9" circular is that I often knit at my desk, at work, between calls. With the 9" circular I only have that little needle to drop in my open desk drawer, to take a call.

Many find the 9" too small to work with comfortably and the "hold" you need to work with them, is slightly different.

Whatever method works best for a person is one where the knitter feels comfortable and that results in socks!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> To CAH - Just make sure when you finally give in to buy yourself a pair of Addi Sock Rockets!
> 
> I'm a tried and true Magic Loop girl, but it wasn't until I got my Sock Rockets (and learned the Fish Lips heel) that my sock knitting really took off - Just like a rocket! LOL Seriously, they are the best magic loop needles for socks out there (IMHO of course - lest I offend anyone!).


I have to agree. I got my first pair recently and oh myyyyy, I love them!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I haven't tried 3 or 4 at a time yet, but I have been able to do 2AAT fair isle!


I have lol. I did 4 at a time when I was making "matching" socks for me and my sister. I was afraid if I did the pairs 2 at a time, I'd get a case of second "pair" syndrome.

Gigi :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> To CAH - Just make sure when you finally give in to buy yourself a pair of Addi Sock Rockets!
> 
> I'm a tried and true Magic Loop girl, but it wasn't until I got my Sock Rockets (and learned the Fish Lips heel) that my sock knitting really took off - Just like a rocket! LOL Seriously, they are the best magic loop needles for socks out there (IMHO of course - lest I offend anyone!).


I have a set of Rockets in a larger size, just not sock rockets. I do admit, they're very nice needles! Addi should have come out with them long ago. Their new aluminum, colored double points are pretty nice too.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Milocat said:


> Hi Amy, Here we go again, everyone trying to " convert" the OP to another method. I find it really frustrating that knitters think that "their" method is the best for a list of reasons. We all have our preferences for socks, and that is OK the important thing is the outcome, confidence in what you do and being happy with what you produce. We don't seem to find the same need to convert to other knitting, ie different ways to hold needles, circulars V straights etc. in other words " what works for you". We all know that there are lots of ways to knit socks, and many like to try other ways, but I think it is quite disrespectful to constantly proclaim a particular method as preferable. The OP asked for information about what you prefer and why and stated that she did not want to use DPNS. At least there is agreement about sock yarn, except when people want to make thick socks!


As you stated... the OP asked for information about different methods...and which "you" (meaning all of us) prefer for knitting socks. OP asked for opinions...we gave them. Why are you beefing about it???
What is preferable to you is not preferable to others... and we all have the right to state our preference. That is exactly what the OP asked for.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not use DPN's ??? I have knitted socks for years and use nothing else but DPN's


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> Why not use DPN's ??? I have knitted socks for years and use nothing else but DPN's


That's great. It's an art. There's nothing wrong if it works for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I guess I've been knitting socks for too long, I don't need to try them on as I go. After all these years I know what's going to fit these tootsies.


And so do I because I did it correctly the first few times. Every once in awhile yarn does knit up slightly differently and I do adjust to fit.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Sooo true. Amtrak ate more that a few I my DPNs. I kept dropping them and God only knows where they rolled off to. I never found a one.
> 
> I also tried two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips (even using two totally different circulars) and next thing I knew ... plink ... an empty circular hit the floor. I didn't lose them, but I damn near fell out of my seat trying to retrieve them on a moving train.
> 
> ...


And you have the audacity to comment on my comments. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> But I like the kitchener stitch and hate binding off.


With a 2x2 cuff I kfb in the first knit of the 2 and then bind off in all knit. The old fashioned way. Knit one Knit 1 pass k1over. K another pass right stitch over till the end. I'm a lazy knitter.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> #1 2 AT A Time you can learn all you need to know on the internet. I don't like taking classes. I learn at a different speed than most.


I agree with this and even though I have done socks on dpn's I really want to learn the magic loop, and yes, I too, like the internet as I can go at my own pace and in my own time allotment.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> To CAH - Just make sure when you finally give in to buy yourself a pair of Addi Sock Rockets!
> 
> I'm a tried and true Magic Loop girl, but it wasn't until I got my Sock Rockets (and learned the Fish Lips heel) that my sock knitting really took off - Just like a rocket! LOL Seriously, they are the best magic loop needles for socks out there (IMHO of course - lest I offend anyone!).


When I taught my 2 AATTUML class I found the others fumbling a lot with the Addi Sock Rockets. I think the needle itself is too long. Can't pull out a good deal of cord and make a slow curve. KWIM??? I like my 3.5 in needle. Either Dyakcaft or Clovers. But like others say it's what works for you. I know I could never use those 9" needles because I have no fine motor skills and I wouldn't be able to grasp them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> I agree with this and even though I have done socks on dpn's I really want to learn the magic loop, and yes, I too, like the internet as I can go at my own pace and in my own time allotment.


Look Up Patty Joy she's teaches it from the first stitch cast on. Her turkish cast on can be done with your eyes closed.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Lostie said:


> Before starting on the chunky ones I didn't practise as much as try for an hour. The second hour was spent cutting myself free! For me, thicker yarn = success, and I'm now working on a pair in regular sock yarn :thumbup:


Thicker yarn sounds like a great idea for a beginner who wants to learn ML. I think I might try that on my first pair using ML. Great Idea!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Gonna convert you to ML if it's the last thing we do!


Magic loop is difficult when you first can't figure out where the cords go. Once you get that right it is very easy.
You just have to make sure that the point your knitting ON TO is at the top (right hand needle). It takes practice to get the cables working but the most important thing is where your needles are sitting.

The end that your are knitting FROM (left needle) should have the stitches pulled up to the point so you can knit them easily. Then turn the whole thing around, pull out the new top point so you have a loop and start knitting (once you have brought the stitches up to the point on the bottom needle ( Left needle ). That was the part that I found hardest to understand.

Whatever method works for you is what is important!

There is a magic loop workshop on the list below my posts. check it out!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I too use Magic Loop for socks. Two at a time, toe up, and I use Magic Loop for everything done in the round now. Easier for me to maintain tension, etc. DPNs were difficult for me, fun for the challenge though.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> And you have the audacity to comment on my comments. LOL


I am sorry. I didn't mean to offend.

Gigi


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

dauntiekay said:


> Thicker yarn sounds like a great idea for a beginner who wants to learn ML. I think I might try that on my first pair using ML. Great Idea!


That's what I did for my first pair--after the advice of several of the sock pros here. I used #5 needles and worsted weight yarn. It was so much easier to see what I was doing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> That's what I did for my first pair--after the advice of several of the sock pros here. I used #5 needles and worsted weight yarn. It was so much easier to see what I was doing.


That's how I learned and I still have that pair,made with Wool Ease, keeping my toosies warm on cold winter nights.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Approximately, how long would it take to make socks using the magic loop method? It does seem like a long way around to do one sock and then to start over again with the other sock--I tend to like instant gratification--and maybe this time I would not mind having all of my eggs in one basket or all my socks on one needle. Lol.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Opps, double post.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I am sorry. I didn't mean to offend.
> 
> Gigi


Just pulling your leg. I thought your comment was hilarious in light of mine. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> Approximately, how long would it take to make socks using the magic loop method? It does seem like a long way around to do one sock and then to start over again with the other sock--I tend to like instant gratification--and maybe this time I would not mind having all of my eggs in one basket or all my socks on one needle. Lol.


I've only ever knitted socks this way so have no comparison. I will say going round and round can get boring. But if I'm gonna be bored let it only be once.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think it takes any longer to make socks one way or the other, the beauty of magic loop is that when one is done, they are both done.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I've done taat magic loop, i get confused and have to refer to the roadmap to get through them. Taat on 2 circulars or taat with many dpns is easier for me. 
The short circulars are very hard on my hands, i don't like that technique at all. A 16" for a hat is painful, i could not use anything smaller.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Just pulling your leg. I thought your comment was hilarious in light of mine. LOL


   lol

Gigi


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I've done taat magic loop, i get confused and have to refer to the roadmap to get through them. Taat on 2 circulars or taat with many dpns is easier for me.
> The short circulars are very hard on my hands, i don't like that technique at all. A 16" for a hat is painful, i could not use anything smaller.


Are you talking about going the wrong way?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I guess I've been knitting socks for too long, I don't need to try them on as I go. After all these years I know what's going to fit these tootsies.


I do know what is most likely to fit... if using the same type of yarn. When I change brands, it changes the gauge too...and sometimes need a little tweaking...a couple more stitches, or sometimes even a couple less stitches. After knitting over 180 pairs of socks...I pretty much know what to do...but still check just to be certain the gauge is working as I expect. I do not check with a pattern. In fact the only pattern that I use is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern for the heel itself. The rest of my socks are what ever the mood calls for... sometimes lace, sometimes stockinette with a picot hem, sometimes cables...the yarn usually tells me what it wants to be when I get started.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> I will be taking the plunge and learn to knit socks. I will start this in Jan. in my knitting class.
> I know there are various methods. I will preface by saying that I will not be using DPNs.
> What method other than DPNs do some of you prefer?
> 1. Magic loop
> ...


The easiest method I have used is 2 circular needles. This way the top and bottom of the sock are defined. I also find toe up much easier.

You will need to find out what method they are teaching in your class so you have help.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> Approximately, how long would it take to make socks using the magic loop method? It does seem like a long way around to do one sock and then to start over again with the other sock--I tend to like instant gratification--and maybe this time I would not mind having all of my eggs in one basket or all my socks on one needle. Lol.


It all depends on how much time you can spend per day to knit. I knit two at a time (toe up) using a 40" circular needle using Magic Loop technique. I typically use either a US 1 or 1.5 needle depending on the weight of the yarn (even some sock yarns are thicker than others.) 
I have been known to knit a full pair of socks for my size 9 feet in one day, when I did absolutely nothing else but laze about all day knitting. When I am doing other things, including reading KP on the computer, it takes longer. Knitting socks for DH and other men with same size feet takes about 2 to 3 more hours of knitting. 
I can easily get a full pair of socks finished, from cast on to bind off, in about 4 to 5 days...while still getting other things done around the house.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> To CAH - Just make sure when you finally give in to buy yourself a pair of Addi Sock Rockets!
> 
> I'm a tried and true Magic Loop girl, but it wasn't until I got my Sock Rockets (and learned the Fish Lips heel) that my sock knitting really took off - Just like a rocket! LOL Seriously, they are the best magic loop needles for socks out there (IMHO of course - lest I offend anyone!).


I got Addi Sock Rockets before I found ChaioGoo Lace Tip circular needles for socks... Now I use almost nothing but my ChiaoGoo needles. If all my sock size ChiaoGoos are busy, I will on occasion use a Cubics circular... But rarely consider using the Sock Rocket. Not all that fond of the Cubics either both of those brands have those cables that hold the "curl" of the packaging way too well. I have straightened the Cubics cable with the use of a hair dryer, and though..this is it. Withing about an hour of knitting, the darn cable was again curling up...since the cable was only 32" there was less cable to curl over my hands and get in the way... but give me my ChaioGoo needles every time.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Moe C said:


> WR is a rival for (the late) Yogi Berra in some of her posts.
> 
> One thing about DPNs that hasn't been mentioned is the break between the needles. Using 5 needles creates a space between 4 needles where the likelihood of a ladder or enlarged st is greater, on every row. This probably isn't a problem for the seasoned dpn'er, but certainly is for a beginner. Since I can see absolutely no advantage to dpn's over ML or 2circs, I don't even see the point in attempting dpn's.
> Thems fightin' words.


I don't think it's difficult to keep ladders out as long as you snug the first couple of stitches on each new needle, IMO....
I don't like to type things I don't know the meaning of, and sometimes, these days, meanings for initials and shortcuts change! But I assume IMO is In My Opinion! But you never know! Wish I had a list of all those abbreviations everyone uses. I don't do texting and stuff younger ones do, so I'm out of the loop!


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Lostie said:


> With WR's help I have conquered her favourite method after more than a year of trying.
> I still use dpns when I need to make repetitive stabbing motions - legally - and with the benefit of a cosy outcome. I have tried Eric's way with a short cable but my fingers don't like it.
> 
> The pic here is of ME wearing my son's socks over my own thermal ones. He took me by surprise when he asked for them. All I was doing was practising TAATTUML - hence the thick yarn. These have now been Super Sprayed to make them non-slip
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


What is TAATTUML ?

I get Two At A Time, but what is the rest of it? TUML.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> What is TAATTUML ?
> 
> I get Two At A Time, but what is the rest of it? TUML.....


2 at a time, * toe up, magic loop *


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I do know what is most likely to fit... if using the same type of yarn. When I change brands, it changes the gauge too...and sometimes need a little tweaking...a couple more stitches, or sometimes even a couple less stitches. After knitting over 180 pairs of socks...I pretty much know what to do...but still check just to be certain the gauge is working as I expect. I do not check with a pattern. In fact the only pattern that I use is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern for the heel itself. The rest of my socks are what ever the mood calls for... sometimes lace, sometimes stockinette with a picot hem, sometimes cables...the yarn usually tells me what it wants to be when I get started.


Generic, utilitarian, warm, fit like a glove, takes less than a minute to try on as opposed to many minutes of frogging. I'll take trying on vs frogging any day. Besides trying on is mostly for beginners and that's how you and I presented it. Out context remark in IMNSHO


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> I don't think it's difficult to keep ladders out as long as you snug the first couple of stitches on each new needle, IMO....
> I don't like to type things I don't know the meaning of, and sometimes, these days, meanings for initials and shortcuts change! But I assume IMO is In My Opinion! But you never know! Wish I had a list of all those abbreviations everyone uses. I don't do texting and stuff younger ones do, so I'm out of the loop!


http://www.urbandictionary.com Even has BFE in it. LOL


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

After reading all 15 pages of this thread I will stick to my dpns and 9"circs. With the circs have to switch to dpns for the toes. Latest pair went all dpns.they fit so nicely.!!!Tried ML didnt like it .IMHO.!!!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I have only knit socks using 2 circular needles flat with half of each sock on each of the needles. I have completed about 4 pairs of socks this way. The advantages are that both socks are finished at the same time and both should be the same dimensions. Also, it is faster than double pointed needles because it is almost like knitting flat.

The book is Knitting Circles around Socks: Knit Two at a Time on Circular Needles by Antje Gillingham. 

For your first pair, I would suggest double pointed needles so you can understand basic construction of socks, focusing on one. I want to do that next. Since I started the other way, I end up with the finished pairs, but don't have an understanding of why I am doing the steps.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


Me too. I enjoy using the dpns.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

JanetLove2Knit said:


> I have only knit socks using 2 circular needles flat with half of each sock on each of the needles. I have completed about 4 pairs of socks this way. The advantages are that both socks are finished at the same time and both should be the same dimensions. Also, it is faster than double pointed needles because it is almost like knitting flat.
> 
> The book is Knitting Circles around Socks: Knit Two at a Time on Circular Needles by Antje Gillingham.
> 
> For your first pair, I would suggest double pointed needles so you can understand basic construction of socks, focusing on one. I want to do that next. Since I started the other way, I end up with the finished pairs, but don't have an understanding of why I am doing the steps.


For those of us that use DPN's do get to be pretty proficient with them and the knitting goes really fast. I use DPN's size 1 with fingering weight yarn and I also knit two socks simultaneously. I knit on one for awhile and then the other. I mark my on both socks by using small safety pins. My socks always come out the same length and width. I don't have any seaming I have to do except for the toe with the Kitchener stitch. I would never work a sock flat and then have to seam it.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you talking about going the wrong way?


No, of course not, I mean trying to get through the switching of groups of stitches when doing the cast ons and the heels. The rest is easy when you get those parts started on magic loop.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LindaBlueCat said:


> No, of course not, I mean trying to get through the switching of groups of stitches when doing the cast ons and the heels. The rest is easy when you get those parts started on magic loop.


You have the sole on "one needle" and the top on the other. Problem? And of course it does happen that many do go backwards. So sorry I misunderstood. Not that I understand this post much better.

What groups of stitches are you switching to do the heels and toes. ???


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> No, of course not, I mean trying to get through the switching of groups of stitches when doing the cast ons and the heels. The rest is easy when you get those parts started on magic loop.


What switching are you talking about? When I cast on I have half the stitches on one side and the other half on the other side. So right from the start my stitches are where I want them (and indeed with a closed cast on for the toe it is rather diffiuclt to do anything else). And then the heel is done on one side only. Only a very few heels are worked on more than half the stitches so rarely will you need to juggle the stitches then either. And if you have a pattern for Magic Loop socks then it should tell you just what to do.
Maybe you think you need to keep the stitches evenly divided on the needle? And if you are doing a heel like a flap and gussett when you increase at the heel are trying to keep the stitches evenly spread? If so no need- just work the heel stitches all on the one side. They can be positioned in whatever way makes most sense for the pattern. So for sock feet and legs normally half and half. Heel section on one side-no matter how many extra stitches added to the heel and the top on the other side. And usually for toes half and half but a few it helps to manoeuvre them at the beginning of the toe shaping.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I generally use top down patterns. Cast on half, cast on all, cast on other half. Yes, the leg and foot is easy. After the heel flap the picking up makes the circular bit tricky. Most socks aren't written for magic loop meaning i have to dig out my instruction book on the technique until both heels are done and i am back on the foot.

and, btw, i haven't knit the wrong way across a row since i was about 6, almost 50 years...lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I generally use top down patterns. Cast on half, cast on all, cast on other half. Yes, the leg and foot is easy. After the heel flap the picking up makes the circular bit tricky. Most socks aren't written for magic loop meaning i have to dig out my instruction book on the technique until both heels are done and i am back on the foot.
> 
> and, btw, i haven't knit the wrong way across a row since i was about 6, almost 50 years...lol


With ML you work back and forth on one heel and then move to the next sock. I can't for the life of my understand what's wrong

BTW Bully for you not knitting backwards. Not every one is a smart as you.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Magic loop. Working on yet another pair of socks using a 36 inch circular needle.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I follow different patterns for my socks. I mark down the #of rows on the pattern for each step. On the 2nd sock do that # of rows. Socks finished the same size and everything. lol.I use either dpns all the way or 9" circs then dpns for the toe shaping. Am finishing a pair today.Yeeeea.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jjolo32 said:


> I follow different patterns for my socks. I mark down the #of rows on the pattern for each step. On the 2nd sock do that # of rows. Socks finished the same size and everything. lol.I use either dpns all the way or 9" circs then dpns for the toe shaping. Am finishing a pair today.Yeeeea.


I only count late at night so I can go to sleep. Other than that the only other place I count is for the increases in my toes.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

jjolo32 said:


> I follow different patterns for my socks. I mark down the #of rows on the pattern for each step. On the 2nd sock do that # of rows. Socks finished the same size and everything. lol.I use either dpns all the way or 9" circs then dpns for the toe shaping. Am finishing a pair today.Yeeeea.


I do the same except I use small safety pins to keep track of my rows on each sock. I can't use the short needles because they make my hands cramp. Just use my trusty DPN's and I knit both socks simultaneously.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

My preference is the Magic Loop. Always drop needles on DPN, grab wrong needle at times when using 2 circulars. Magic Loop is so easy to put down and still figure out in the row when returning. I use it for socks, hats, mittens, gloves and even scarves.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Very Interesting post, lots of good ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I suggest Magic Loop. It is all I ever use.


----------



## JoanRN (Dec 6, 2015)

Trying to do cable with bulky tarn


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoanRN said:


> Trying to do cable with bulky tarn


Hi Nurse Joan! Welcome to Knitting Paradise! Are you having a problem doing a cable with bulky yarn? If so, what is the nature of the problem?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SusanwiseWoman said:


> My advice is to learn on DPs. You can use this for other projects. I use two circular needles now but you have to *translate some patterns that are written for DPs*


Translate? What's to translate? If you're talking about the patterns that have numbered needles, I just add a paper tag at the beginning of each 'needle' and knit around with whatever method I'm using that day. Even when I do use double-pointed needles (which is more often than not), numbered needles don't work for me, since I always put the last three stitches just knitted back on the empty needle before continuing; I learned that tip before I ever began using dpns, and it has prevented me from _ever_ seeing a ladder in my small diameter knits.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wroclawnice said:


> Have fun wish there was a class in my area to learn how to knit socks.


I decided to learn to knit socks while on a three-month visit to my in-laws in Syria. No one there could help me, since no one there knits socks. I had printed out Silver's Sock Class - one sock on four double-pointed needles - and used it to make two pairs of worsted weight, toddler-sized ankle socks. http://cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm

You do not _need_ a class in order to learn to knit socks. You *do* need peace and quiet for a few consecutive hours. Ship the kids and spouse off to somewhere else. Feed the critters, and then close the door so they can't interrupt. Take the phone off the hook, and shut down all electronic devices. Begin. Hint: It's a LOT easier than it looks.

Have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ... No need for you to read, reply to, quote me or respond to my comments in any way, shape or form. ...


No, there is no _need_, nor is there any legally binding prohibition.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Way to go JJ. lol


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Girls lol what are you like getting passionate about your knitting.
I love KP and love the in depth discussions, it really makes my day just remember there is no knitting police so enjoy knitting your way. If only we could have a giant get together.

Sarah


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


I agree, the magic loop was a stress and like you I knit socks for the relaxation.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy :-( I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


I agree, the magic loop was a stress and like you I knit socks for the relaxation.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> If only we could have a giant get together


From what I've seen, it'd be hair-pulling and eye-gouging.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> From what I've seen, it'd be hair-pulling and eye-gouging.


Among some, not all. Would depend on attendees.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Among some, not all. Would depend on attendees.


And I would have to respectfully request that Miss Minnie be included.

Gigi


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Moe C said:


> From what I've seen, it'd be hair-pulling and eye-gouging.


Amen to that. Really to bad. :roll:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> And I would have to respectfully request that Miss Minnie be included.
> 
> Gigi


But of course can't leave BGC out of the festivities.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Amen to that. Really to bad. :roll:


Not everyone agrees


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> And I would have to respectfully request that Miss Minnie be included.
> 
> Gigi


Listenn...... we've got enough to contend with.... what with knitting sweaters for chicken... No cows.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Listenn...... we've got enough to contend with.... what with knitting sweaters for chicken... No cows.


I was thinking that we could all get together and knit Miss Minnie a coat of many colors.

Gigi


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I was thinking that we could all get together and knit Miss Minnie a coat of many colors.
> 
> Gigi


Think again.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Listenn...... we've got enough to contend with.... what with knitting sweaters for chicken... No cows.


But it's for Minnie, our own BGC! Have you read her adventure while out visiting all her KP friends?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> But it's for Minnie, our own BGC! Have you read her adventure while out visiting all her KP friends?


Are you talking about that Highlander heifer of your's. And what is BGC?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I was thinking that we could all get together and knit Miss Minnie a coat of many colors.
> 
> Gigi


I think that sounds like fun.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you talking about that Highlander heifer of your's. And what is BGC?


Yes. BGC= Bad Girl Cow.
ETA: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378005-1.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes. BGC= Bad Girl Cow.
> ETA: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378005-1.html


Some of you seriously need to get a life. And some talk about me. NOT..


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Some of you seriously need to get a life. And some talk about me. NOT..


If we can have an imaginary baby, why not a traveling cow?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> If we can have an imaginary baby, why not a traveling cow?


Well, put that way I have beef with this then. OMG.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I was thinking that we could all get together and knit Miss Minnie a coat of many colors.
> 
> Gigi


We could each knit different colored squares or panels! And duplicate stitch our biddy #'s on them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> We could each knit different colored squares or panels! And duplicate stitch our biddy #'s on them!


OK. I've seen horse-blankets. Some of the poor animals are so finely bred, they _need_ a blanket to cool down after a workout. But a bovine-blanket??? Does such exist?? ANYWHERE?? Maybe at shows? I've seen photos of prize sheep wearing white cotton pajamas to keep clean between rounds of judging. Do cattle also get covered up? 
Besides, MM is a long-haired Highland cow = built-in fur coat. Does she _need_ a blanket?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> If we can have an imaginary baby, why not a traveling cow?


sounds good to me. I think a multi colored coat would be neat for him (it) (her) to wear around the world.

What size is he, she, it? Is there a picture somewhere. I'm in if it is decided.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> I agree, the magic loop was a stress and like you I knit socks for the relaxation.


It takes awhile to figure out how to work magic loop but once you understand where the needle part and two loops go it really is a great way to do socks, or sleeves or even pullovers. Hats too. I still incorporate the dpns when I am doing small rows. I like magic loop because it divides the sock front and back and so you can do different patterns on the front very easily. .

I would never suggest anyone use a method because others say so. I am sure more people use dpns than any other sock method. I am really glad I used them to make my first socks. Have fun no matter what technique or needles you like best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Translate? What's to translate? If you're talking about the patterns that have numbered needles, I just add a paper tag at the beginning of each 'needle' and knit around with whatever method I'm using that day. Even when I do use double-pointed needles (which is more often than not), numbered needles don't work for me, since I always put the last three stitches just knitted back on the empty needle before continuing; I learned that tip before I ever began using dpns, and it has prevented me from _ever_ seeing a ladder in my small diameter knits.


That is a good idea! I would think anything you knit in the round would work using that idea. I haven't had much trouble because I always tighten the second stitch on the row, which also tightens the first one. I do like your idea though and will incorporate it in the top down sweater I plan on doing with magic loop. thanks JJ.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW 115 PAIR OF SOCKS!! good for you !


quiltdaze37 wrote:
I have made 115 pairs of socks I tried two pairs with the magic loop and was going crazy I knit for meditational purposes ...and to relax !!!give me my DPNS any old day and I'm in heaven!


----------



## smilingphoenix (Feb 6, 2016)

I always use magic loop. I don't like DPNs or those small circulars, find them too fiddly for me.


----------

